# Quick Ipod question



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

Quick question:
My buddy has a good system in his car, but when he hooks up his ipod using the cord that plugs into the headphone port the sound quality isnt very good at all. would getting an ipod specific wire (the one that connects to the ipod, like the connecting cord does) make the sound quality better?
Thanks
- Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Quick Ipod question (Nick 430)*

yes it would!
I'd suggest this product as it has filters on the line output:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## niponki (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Quick Ipod question ([email protected])*

Check out some other options as well. This one here (correct me if I am wrong) will not let you control your iPod through your stereo controls. There are many other companies out there that allow you to do such a thing. Do a search on google or ebay for iPod adapters. Also, I am sure that enfigcarstereo has a few different options as well.


----------

